# Pics of the Foster Lab Babies (Cuteness Warning!)



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, Dude?

They are cute


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

Awwww, aren't they just so sweet! Godiva! LOL. I like that


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, Dude?
> 
> They are cute


Aw heck, I've had Maverick, Caribou Barbie and Piper in one litter.

100% Serious.

Yes, they are cute = I really like "Dude"!


.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, shoot me -- but I think there's nutt'n cuter than a black lab pup


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

:--big_grin::--heart:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I want Godiva!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, Dude?
> 
> They are cute


Yeah, Dude is the laid back, big boy  The name fits him perfectly.

Raven is a little energizer bunny-she would be great for a performance type home, or at least an active home.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Great names, and seriously cute puppies.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are all adorable, but I absolutely love that plump belly on Promise!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a lab many moons ago, before I grew up and became responsible :curtain: I didn't know then what I know now ... and boy do I have stories to tell. The best one...this little guy ran right out into the middle of a military parade. OMG, I can laugh now, but I was horrified then


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love them all but Promise with the big belly is just the cutest to me.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

spruce said:


> oh, shoot me -- but I think there's nutt'n cuter than a black lab pup


 
That is what I always thought, but OMG Godiva, and her blue eyes are getting to me!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They are totally darling! Oh if only....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGOODESS cute overload is right!


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

haa... the fat belly is to die for! So happy they are getting homes.. and the golden in the last photo has that typical look--"oh gawd-- what have they stuck in my face now!"

Pat 
at the Jersey shore


----------

